# In the mud.



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Here we are working in the mud. The cable we are installing or should I say pulling into a duct is a 150 Kva 415 volt 4 core armoured .





























Frank


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

I hope the duct weren't full of water, it's always a sh***** when that happens. What site is it your on?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Got a close up pic of that cable?

~Matt


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

but isn't it easier to dig in the mud?

I hate the cold!!!!


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Looks like TEK cable. 

I've installed/terminated miles of it at power plants. The largest size was 750/3 with 3 grounds (1/0 or so), 15KV. Very heavy, and doesn't bend much at all. 

About 4-1/2" diameter, fits pretty good in 6" conduit.


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

The cable is called a steel wire armoured, it's a uk cable. In the uk as a rule the electricians on a big job don't dig the ducts, the ground workers do. They install a duct usually with a rope for a draw wire and we just tie on to it. If I knew how to upload a picture I would. I don't think you have any cables like this in the US.:whistling2:


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Back on site next week. I will take c close up picture but the cable was terminated yesterday so you will get a pic of the input box too.

Frank


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing it, can you get a pic of the gland for our US brothers..


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Englishsparky said:


> The cable is called a steel wire armoured, it's a uk cable. In the uk as a rule the electricians on a big job don't dig the ducts, the ground workers do. They install a duct usually with a rope for a draw wire and we just tie on to it. If I knew how to upload a picture I would. I don't think you have any cables like this in the US.:whistling2:


 Too bad we don't have a picture of the cable, I'll bet there is a Canadian, or U.S. equivalent.


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

I would post one if I knew how too, try googling steel wire armoured, I hope this helps..


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Englishsparky said:


> I would post one if I knew how too, try googling steel wire armoured, I hope this helps..[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I believe that is S W A cable. It is used here, for some underground applications.


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

It is yes, we used to use it a lot to run sub mains, hvac, and a lot of underground work such as lighting etc..


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Here is one kind











http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steel_Wire_Armoured_(SWA)_Cable


----------

